# Judo in mma



## owen3010 (Apr 12, 2012)

hi

I have been doing judo for 5 years and am fighting at national level I i was wondering about how well this experience would transfer into mma.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I personally think it would work very well .. Its a solid base mix of jits & grappling

The issue is how you can work the clinch and moves without a gi .. But with your experience taking down people will be easier

Karo Parisyan and Akiyama are two you should youtube as inspiration

A good solid base .. But remember its mixed martial arts .. So you have. A strength .. Now work on your weakness eg muay thai, boxing, wrestling, jits

Good luck matey


----------



## owen3010 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for your help

i have recently started muay thai as well so it should work out well also earlier today i was sparring with someone in no gi and was managing to do some of the throws very well but i think it will take some time for me to adjust before i compete at any level


----------

